
If Waffle House Is Closed, It’s Time to Panic - sea6ear
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/if-waffle-house-is-closed-its-time-to-panic/
======
fred_is_fred
Nate Silver just called breakfast for scattered, smothered, and covered.

~~~
grzm
Nit: post is by Maryn McKenna. Nate has built up quite a team for 538.

